# Erfahrung mit ROSE Beef Cake Team Vaujany Edition?



## sochris (24. Juli 2012)

hi,

hat jemand Erfahrungen mit dem BC Team von 2012?
überlege es mir noch zu zulegen. Haupteinsatz (vorerst) wird Bikepark Chatel, Morzine, Lac Blanc Flims usw. sein.

Derzeit fahre ich noch ein Whiplash von Fusion (Freerider) und will aber mehr ins Down 

jemand der mehrere Bikes gefahren hat und sich dann für das BC entschieden hat?
Sachen die gewechselt werden sollten?
Jemand Live Bilder?

danke
Vielelmals

Chris


----------



## serial-killah (2. August 2012)

die frage stellt sich mit im moment auch.
Beef Cake Team Vaujany  vs. tues 2.0.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

